# Victorian Training Guarantee for PR



## Franconian (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all, 

I was reading about the Victorian Training Guarantee scheme which subsidizes vocational education courses. 

I am a permanent resident and my overseas qualification was assessed equal to an Australian Diploma in Hotel Management for migration purposes. 

I understand as I am over 20 years old I can only study a course which is greater than my current qualifications in order to qualify for VTG. 

I am interested in an Advanced Diploma of Accounting. 

Does anybody have experience with the VTG? How much of the course is generally subsidized? 

Cheers, 
Frank


----------

